# The Davenport Dozen--Pulled From BYB



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Poor babies! At least they're now on the road to happy lives with people who will love them, not see them as a source of income. Thank God for all the rescues and the volunteers to do so much to give these unfortunate souls a chance at a happy life. Helping with rescue is on my to-do list when I retire.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness Mid Florida was able to take them and now get them their furever homes. They look so sad. That last little girl Darby is so sweet and wow a redhead.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank God for rescue! Those babies are adorable. Bless you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adorable Babies*

They are just adorable!!
Bless the rescue and you, Charlotte~~

Here are our first pictures of the five 1-year-olds. 
They will be ready for their forever homes in about 2 weeks. Adoption fee: $250 


http://www.grrmf.org/davenport/index.html


Denny: Denny’s ears are a mess, but he sure is a happy little red boy!
Juno: This little girl has a short tail, likely injured and broken off when she was a newborn.
Wagner: This little boy is sporting an injury to one of his ribs. It doesn’t seem to bother him, but his ribcage is a little misshapen.


Walker-He’s a shy boy who very much wants to please and fit in 
Josie: We were concerned that this one might have been pregnant, but luckily she wasn’t, and she’s now been spayed. 
Mama Terri: Another litter is due very soon, so she won't be ready for adoption for a few months 

And now for the 5 month old puppies. 
The will also be ready for their forever homes in about 2 weeks Adoption fees for young puppies: $275 


Avery - a shy blonde boy 
Bowie - a more confident boy 
Davis - a pretty red boy 


Judd - shy and sweet 
Landon - a quiet blonde boy 
Madison - sweet and scared girl 


Darcy - a small red girl 
Darcy & Landon


----------

